# Pre bid meetings



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

How often do you guys go to pre bid meetings on site? Or do you think they are geared more towards just GCs?
There is one at a school remodel I would like to look at but I'm not sure its good etiquette.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Show up, lay low, don't speak unless spoken to.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2008)

Ya Bender, and if they get P.O'd at ya just tell them you're with severson painting and they can F'off!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Always go if you can for two reasons.
1. So you can have a better idea of what you are bidding. No surprises.
2. Put a face to the name of your company. If you present yourself correctly it could be the difference in the bid. It is also a big part of your marketing for the job. I always want GC's to know that the owner of the company has made their project a priority. Always get your face out there to make as many contacts as possible.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks:thumbsup:
Thats what I wanted to hear and thats why I went. I did keep a low profile but at least the know a painter was there. The plan of attack is to make some new commercial contacts this year.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

TopShelf said:


> Ya Bender, and if they get P.O'd at ya just tell them you're with severson painting and they can F'off!



woooooo, slow down there. I don't need to see this. This is very rude. Keep your comments to your self. I don't rip your business apart. The only place I will take it, is in the "show your work off". any where else in the form is not ok.:no:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> woooooo, slow down there. I don't need to see this. This is very rude. Keep your comments to your self. I don't rip your business apart. The only place I will take it, is in the "show your work off". any where else in the form is not ok.:no:


The internet is serious business...

Anyways, I am a fly on the wall at _*any*_ meeting concerning issues that may get in my way later on so I can be proactive in preventing any snarls in my schedule.
My insane, frighteningly tight, and disappearing by the second schedule.

Basically I am a nosy Boss.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> woooooo, slow down there. I don't need to see this. This is very rude. Keep your comments to your self. I don't rip your business apart. The only place I will take it, is in the "show your work off". any where else in the form is not ok.:no:


Naw Young Jedi, wasn't meant to be rude or anything, I just used your name because you seemed to be able to take it on the chin pretty good considering a couple of dozen other posts I've read. It was meant to be in good humour. 

BTW did you find those drops mentioned in another thread? I spoke to another guy I work with he said he heard of them but hasn't seen them in years, says they are spelled Klitoris. Can't get them in my area, seems they've dried up.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> The internet is serious business...












I would have gone too. So you didn't really say how it went. Did you learn much about the project? I am sure you probably did. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Follow up;
I went to the meeting. There was about 10 other guys there. Mostly GC's and a few subs, no other painters that I could tell.

I did like PWG said, low profile and kept to myself. I sent my bid to 4 different contractors but not to the GC who won I did however send it to the guy who came in second ( not that it matters:whistling2 Numbers for the whole project came in anywhere from 85K to 141K!

The goal was to get a little face time and get over my fear of cold calling. I did ask if they would keep me in mind for future projects and 2 of them were pretty receptive. So I'll chaulk it up as a success.


----------



## speedy472 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just had one of those prebid meetings,.........looking at 9 condo bldg interior hallways., I blew it and gave em a price on the spot.......we'll Im not sure I blew it but I hear I was twice as much as the low guy....So let it be a pre bid meeting,.... take alot of notes,....make a rough draft bid "for yourself" and then turn in a real bid...........


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

*Going to prebid meetings*

I always go to prebid meetings for a few reasons. 

You will find out details about the job that could help your bid, you may find out that a large floor is being ripped out and you could get in before and paint the deck without worrying about covering. Timing may not be important to the owner and your would be able to put less equipment on site and utilize monthly rents instead or weekly or daily.

Its also good to lay low and keep quite during the meeting / walk through. So many trades walk through and ask a million questions, you can find out their methodology and maybe you can use their ideas to better your bid or you can tailor your quote to disquality theirs.

You will also find out over time about the different GCs. They may have pet painters that they use eveytime so you will know who you are bidding against.


----------

